# Where do you get quality clothing ?



## Dave (Apr 5, 2009)

I need your advice about where to buy quality clothing. I have a huge aversion to shopping. I hate it and one hour is the most I usually tolerate before getting an epic headache. So far I have been doing great with one shop for clothes and one shop for shoes. A visit once in a blue moon on a sale day did wonders and I was done.

I used to buy my clothes at Tristan & America (I know that they sometimes have funny stuff, but I am straight by the way). However, I find that both the style and the quality of their clothes has deteriorated over the past years so much that I do not recognize my favorite brand anymore. I have looked elsewhere, but I am at a total loss. I also find that now clothes are more and more often made of fabrics with names that I no longer recognize. What happened to good old cotton, linen and wool ? Tried an amazing blouse at Calvin Klein today but it was 100% polyester and I felt like crap. Never mind it was 70% off, no thanks.

So where do you buy your stuff ? I do not mind paying more for quality. For example, I need to replace an old wool coat. Had mine for 20 years. It is threadbare with frayed edges and no longer warm. The inner lining has been patched up several times. However, I can not find another one and it drives me crazy. Seems that the only way to get a 100% wool coat these days is to buy vintage on e-bay. Am I going mad ? OK, I admit that I saw one for 400$ at Hold Renfrew, but I am looking for other options before paying that much. Am close to giving up though. Help!

Dave


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Clothing tastes are very personal, so I have no idea what you're looking for, but here are a few thoughts:

1. L.L. Bean is a good place to look for stuff that lasts and is reasonably priced. They have good-quality wool coats in classic styles (e.g., Navy pea coats); they should last 20 years or more. They ship to Canada, although they have a rather onerous duty fee. Their quality has been up and down over the years, but is currently up and we have been very satisfied with everything we've gotten from them in the last 5 years or so. Shoes by LL Bean are really excellent and can last decades (many of their models can be resoled). Most of their clothing is built to last and will last a long time.

2. Patagonia has been my staple source for quality long-lasting clothing for many years. I still have several Patagonia shirts and trousers that I bought in the mid 1980s and are as good as new. They have a lifetime guarantee, and I've taken advantage of it several times when my clothes developed problems or were damaged. I once fell on an icy slope while hiking in the mountains and slid on my belly for about 30 meters, shearing off all the snaps on a Patagonia coat I was wearing. They replaced the snaps for free. Another time, the zipper stopped working on a Patagonia coat and they replaced the entire coat with a new one, no charge.

3. If you're looking for more stylish clothes for work or urban wear, check out putthison.com. They have reviews and links to good-quality clothing on eBay and other sources, much of it top-notch (and much of it unbelievably expensive, except for the eBay things).


----------



## Dave (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks Brad. Like Patagonia already. And it is Canadian  Go Calgary !


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Costco
Moores, on sale, and with their loyalty program.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

You know, I've come to like The Bay for most of my quality clothes over the past few years- there are a lot of good, sharp brands represented. Always a lot on sale as well. H&M for trendier stuff. Value Village for stuff that doesn't matter like cargo shorts or winter fleece.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Dave said:


> Thanks Brad. Like Patagonia already. And it is Canadian  Go Calgary !


Maybe we're talking about two different Patagonias? Patagonia is based in California and Nevada. The founder, Yvon Chouinard, comes from a Québecois family but I think he was born in Maine.

Anyway, Patagonia is mainly outdoorsy and athletic clothing, but they make a few shirts and trousers that could be worn to the office as well. One of the things I like about them is that they use organic cotton: if you spend any time reading about the environmental and human damages caused by conventional cotton, you'll never want to buy conventional cotton clothing again. 

LL Bean's style could charitably be called "Early Grandfather," but they do have a more contemporary style line now (LL Bean Signature), and they make some items that look really good. I have two pairs of their year-round wool dress trousers for work and they're awesome. Plus their clothing comes in a lot of hard-to-find sizes. My true size is "tall medium" (I'm 6'4 and 170 pounds) and so far LL Bean is the only place I've found that offers clothes in those sizes that I'm willing to wear. I wouldn't be caught dead in most of the stuff offered by "big and tall" men's shops. LL Bean also carries shoes in my size (14), which is pretty rare. I grew up wearing LL Bean clothing in the 1960s and 70s -- the company suddenly became popular during the "preppy" period and then everyone enjoyed making fun of their catalogue descriptions. But I like them, their customer service is legendary, and I've been really impressed with their quality lately -- just as good as it was back in the 1960s when they had the reputation of making the most durable, longest-lasting outdoor gear you could get anywhere.

If you spend time exploring that putthison.com site, you'll find lots and lots of small, high-quality clothing manufacturers, many of them making classic styles by hand, but you pay for that quality and style.


----------



## sisco (Oct 18, 2011)

I too hate shopping, but I have the added annoyance of being 6'5" tall and have a muscular/slim build, meaning that it's essentially impossible to find clothing stores in my area that carry my size. As a result, I've managed to find some pretty decent brands that offer a full range of clothing online - not sure if you're into online shopping, but here are my standbys.


American Eagle (http://www.ae.com/web/canada/index.jsp) - Mid-range quality, well cut, and the styling is decent on the non-branded things. I'm not into giant eagle graphics, etc, but their basic clothing is a good bet for me. Their denim/khakis are excellent for the price and polos and t-shirts fit very well. In my experience, the jeans will fade at a moderate rate...I typically get 5+ years out of a pair before they are showing significant wear, or the color has faded enough to make them unappealing. Polos and T's are very well cut. Some colors fade more than others, but overall I've been very happy with them.


J. Crew (http://www.jcrew.com/index.jsp) - Better overall materials/quality than American Eagle, but at a price. Not worth paying extra for denim/khakis/polos/t-shirts as American Eagle stuff is comparable, but most other items are worth the extra cost. Merino/cashmere sweaters, coats, etc. More "mature" styling. Also carry premium denim (selvedge), if you're into that sort of thing.

Stirlingwear (http://www.sterlingwear.com/cart/index.php?p=catalog&parent=1&pg=1) - You mentioned that you were looking for a wool coat, and this place is for exactly that. As far as I can tell, they are the best source for wool coats (and the like) in North America. Check them out.

Hope it helps!


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Along sisco's lines.........just purchased a couple pairs of Chinos from Eddie Bauer:

http://www.eddiebauer.com/catalog/p...ategoryName=EB&viewAll=n&pg=1&cmPathInfo=null

(As to 'better clothing'...can't be of any help there...left my suits hanging in a Riyadh closet 25 years ago...nowadays a shirt with a collar is considered 'dressy' for me.)


----------



## Kail (Feb 7, 2012)

I'll second the Bay. That is my first stop when I have to go clothes shopping. I've never bought anything full price there mind you, I'll always wait until they have a good sale on which happens quite frequently. They have all the name brands there and it is one of the few places where I can fnd dress shoes that will fit me.

Moores also isn't bad if you are a perfect fit member. I picked up a pair of Buffalo jeans there last year that I love for $44 + tax when the same pair was $98 at the Bay. They usually have a couple 50% off sales during the year, plus once you spend $500 you get a $50 credit to use whenever you like.


----------



## martinv (Apr 30, 2009)

Costco and WalMart, okay, not for everyone but works for me.
Just picked up another golf shirt at WM for $7.50 and shorts for $12.00. In Oregon on the drive to Baja so no tax.
$19.50 and I am good to go for the beach.
At this rate, I could almost do a "Jack Reacher" and donate them to goodwill and buy new instead of doing laundry. lol.
Now I do have a North Face fleece which I paid way too much for but love it!


----------



## bflannel (Apr 21, 2013)

The bay, as previously mentioned. This is by far the best place to get semi-high quality and stylish clothing at a competitive price.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

American Eagle, Winners.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Mark's Work Warehouse for shirts, sweaters, pants.

WalMart for shoes.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

You may need to determine what high quality means for you as this thread is turning into where do I shop with little regard for quality (Walmart doesn't sell high quality shoes, I have been there and have seen the product they sell).

I don't know much about clothes, but for quality hiking or walking boots I suggest
http://www.limmerboot.com/#

They have custom (with very long waiting list and a sticker price to match) and stock, for stock they offer walking and hiking boots, made in Germany, one piece leather, double stitched, you can resole most of their shoes. walkers start at $200+, hiking $300 but if you look after them chances are these are the last pair of shoes you will ever need.

Only 4 or 5 products to choose from ;-)


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

The challenge is to understand what a quality garment is....material, workmanship, styling, etc. Then match this to your particular wants.

Price is not always in indicator of quality-nor is the name of the store where you happen to buy the product.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Agreed that Walmart, Costco, etc. do not sell high quality clothing. Poor to acceptable, yes, but not high quality, durable garments. No judgement made there, just the facts.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

andrewf said:


> Agreed that Walmart, Costco, etc. do not sell high quality clothing. Poor to acceptable, yes, but not high quality, durable garments. No judgement made there, just the facts.


Costco does sell quite a bit of reasonable quality name brand products. I've gotten quite a few things that have held up quite well.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I agree, I have gotten some very nice things at Costco. Walmart on the other hand is really crap.


----------



## cedebe (Feb 1, 2012)

You can try consignment stores for clothing, too, especially if you're after quality. Most of them are quite choosy about what they take in so it's been prescreened, unlike Value Village, for example. Mind you, I did find an Aquascutum 3/4 length wool coat at the V2 in Victoria for $25... but that's not the norm.


----------



## cynbad (Feb 20, 2012)

I personally like Eddie Bauer for casual clothes as they last longer and are often on sale. I also find that you get the best clothing deals when you buy off-season. I picked up an amazing winter coat, retailing at $350 purchased for $175. I bought it in August! Factory outlets are a good place to look as well.


----------



## martinv (Apr 30, 2009)

Spudd said:


> Walmart on the other hand is really crap.


Oh, oh, now I feel really bad because I wear "crap"!


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

martinv said:


> Oh, oh, now I feel really bad because I wear "crap"!


Haha, I wear it too! I am just very aware that the clothes from Walmart are nowhere near good quality. But they work!


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

Many of the so called factory outlets are a scam.

While they do have some bargains, most of what they carry is lesser quality copies of their main lines. Consumers Reports did a great piece on them a few years ago. We just returned from a two week road trip to the Carolinas. We passed many of these so called outlet malls. Really, how many factory outlet stores can one company have?


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Don't know if I can add much as I am the opposite gender, but do buy alot of my spouses stuff as he hates shopping too.

I get alot of nice things from Costco, they have Tommy, Calvin Klein, and dockers. 

Honestly, we buy most of our stuff from the US. Even my husband likes shopping there as its so much cheaper. We hit the outlets that include Van Heusen, CK, Gap, Eddie Bauer.


----------



## summer (Jul 7, 2011)

Plugging Along said:


> Don't know if I can add much as I am the opposite gender, but do buy alot of my spouses stuff as he hates shopping too.
> 
> I get alot of nice things from Costco, they have Tommy, Calvin Klein, and dockers.
> 
> Honestly, we buy most of our stuff from the US. Even my husband likes shopping there as its so much cheaper. We hit the outlets that include Van Heusen, CK, Gap, Eddie Bauer.


Way cities are best to shop in the states?


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

^ any of the cities with the large outlet malls. Usually bigger cities areas. NY (outside of manhatten)has the largest one i have ever been to. I have been in throughout California, Oregon, Washington, Florida, Arizona, Nevada. I like the premium outlets the best. 

My favorites have been NY, New Jersey, Gilroy, And Seattle. 

I go to the US alot, and try to hunt down the outlets before I go, and make a day or two out of it.


----------



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

Dave said:


> So where do you buy your stuff ? I do not mind paying more for quality. For example, I need to replace an old wool coat. Had mine for 20 years.
> 
> Dave


A couple of years ago my girlfriend got me a very nice Hugo Boss wool coat at a consignment store for $95. It was in like new condition, almost like the previous guy had bought it, then died of a heart attack on the way home. It must have been around $800 or more new. A lot of women are frequently ferreting around consignment stores, so try and ask your lady friends where the best ones are that sell men's stuff. Usually these stores are a step above value village. I hate looking around thrift stores myself. My time is better spent trying to find good investments. Usually when I need a shirt or whatever, I just go to a department store that sells cotton Polo Ralph Lauren, and Nautica stuff: I bite the bullet and buy new.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

We've found that it's a lot more difficult to find decent men's clothing in consignment/thrift stores......perhaps most guys, like moi, tend to hold onto stuff until it's done for.......I suspect, but have no way of verifying, that weight gain, (and to a lesser degree, given empirical observation, weight loss), might be a prime factor in donations of good condition apparel.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

Mark's Work Wearhouse. It's not high fashion, but I've never had a problem with their quality. Their shirts and jackets wear very well.


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

Costco for me as well. The only thing I buy at Walmart is Levis jeans. We also buy shoes and clothing every time we are in the States. They will do everything to keep you shopping there - You buy a pair of shoes that would cost $100 here for 50 bucks and then they give you half price on a second pair - then they give you a $10 gift-certificate if you come back in a couple of days (I bought some socks). Some of the US outlet stores offer pretty good deals on top quality stuff.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

My husband likes Mark's and Eddie Bauer.For shoes he bought a pair of shoes on sale for $90 in 2008 from walking on a cloud and still looks practically new.I have no problem paying higher price for clothing that will last a long time.Last xmas I bought my daughter a few things at Old Navy and within 3 months they were garbage.Gap has some nice wool jackets in winter , i bought my husband one 13 years ago and he still pulls it out of the closet to wear when we go out to nice dinners.I paid $200 back then for it.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

value village ...


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm surprised no one mentioned http://www.landsend.com/

Good quality, frequent sales, and the styles are more suitable for a mature person than some of the other brands mentioned (american eagle, etc) which are really more for high schoolers and 20-somethings.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

The Bay and Winners for work clothes, I got a supremely nice wool coat there for 200 bucks regular price $800. 

But the best deal ever is $5 for a Yoda tshirt at old navy. 

Also I am a woman and I hate shopping worse than dental work. Just be grateful you don't have boobs and have to go bra shopping you'd want to kill yourself. Last time I went to Victoria Secret I was on a multihour quest to find the right size. Apparently they get a shipment of bras and only one or two will be each size. Finally I sat on a chair and told the lady to go find some bras and bought the first three in my size she brought. 

Truth is I don't give a flying rats *** about clothing except for a) people freak out if you don't wear any b) people expect you to look a certain way. If left to my own devices I would have bought 10 5$ yoda shirts and worn them every day. Because ... Y.O.D.A 

I also have a Don't Panic shirt I like for those days I attend Supreme Court Injunctions by phone and other applicable days.


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

Last 10 years average about $100 a year @ Costco for clothes except for shoes & boots where I usually get @ Wallmart about $150 a year spent on shoes.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

lonewolf said:


> Last 10 years average about $100 a year @ Costco for clothes except for shoes & boots where I usually get @ Wallmart about $150 a year spent on shoes.


Another way to spend $2,500 on clothes and shoes over 10 years is to buy a smaller number of high-quality clothes and shoes that last a long time. This results in better clothes and less time spent shopping. I bought my one pair of dress shoes for $25 or $30 in the mid 1980s at the Rockport factory store and still wear them today -- I've resoled them many times over the years but the leather uppers are almost as good as new. I have three Patagonia shirts that I bought around 1987 that are still in great shape, not even wearing thin around the elbows yet. A good winter coat will last me 15-20 years.


----------



## sprocket1200 (Aug 21, 2009)

salvation army.

all the clothes that other buy and then don't need/want. many with tags on it. helps the poor too, sweet deal!

(they charge slightly more if you drive up to the store; i didn't ask for the discounted price of those who can't afford to eat...)


----------

